# My horse's tail is getting thinner and thinner!



## MizElz (20 July 2007)

please somebody! any ideas for helping it to thicken up again? she's such a pretty mare, its horrid her having hardly any tail!


----------



## Breezesbenefactor (20 July 2007)

I'm sure we told you what to do a few days ago? Stop combing it and secondly the hairs take around 2 years to go full length, you need to be careful and patient there is no wonder cure here


----------



## MizElz (20 July 2007)

thanks!!!

i did post a couple of days ago but its still showing 0 views and 0 replies.....thats why i posted again!!!!! maybe its my PC then!?!?!?!


----------



## Breezesbenefactor (20 July 2007)

Ah....yep we all came up with the same answer, wash it don't comb it don't be tempted to just leave it...and it'll grow


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (20 July 2007)

ouch i think we have the same prob, my boy had tonnes of tail and tonnes of mane and we have been brushing with a new "special" brush and its disappearing. am i reading last reply correctly, we can wash it but DONT comb it? his forlock is thinning out heaps (and i do play with it alot) does the season / weather affect this too?


----------



## showjump (20 July 2007)

You can wash it, but dont bruch/comb it unless you are going to a show. You can pick the shavings out if you wish. My ponys tail fell out for no reason, his tail looked horrid for about 3 years but its fine now. I think you will just have to wait!!


----------



## VictoriaEDT (20 July 2007)

she is probanbly rubbing it and left half of it on the fence like my boy has! wash it regularly to stop it getting itchy and greasy and leave well alone where brushing is concerned!


----------



## MillionDollar (21 July 2007)

Same answer from me- wash but don't brush


----------



## goeslikestink (22 July 2007)

dont use plastic  curry combs or mane  combs  they pull the hair out

use a human hair brush- and when you  brush extion a peice of tail and brush through holding the remaining tail between your hip and horses flanks- section a piece brush  then  section another eice then brush both sections  together until  tail all down and done 
then one last brush top and underneath
moisturise with baby  oil  -a tad before amkes it a whole lot easy


----------



## happihorse (23 July 2007)

When you wash the tail, wash the rump about 8 inches back from the base of the tail and clean the dock thoroughly.  If you do this regularly (especially with a tea tree type shampoo) it should reduce the itchyness that is probably making him rub his bum and cause the hair to fall out.


----------

